# Composer Einojuhani Rautavaara dies aged 87



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Einojuhani Rautavaara has died. He was maybe the greatest living Finnish composer. Who will take the lead next? Magnus Lindberg?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Well that ruined my day 
One of my many favourite composers, who's music has meant so much to me. I'm not going to give a eulogy right now but it comes as a shock, considering I was listening to his Etudes earlier today in between working on a score and didn't know until now. Many of his works have had a large impact on me, but I'm thankful for the blessing he has given us.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A sad loss. RIP.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Tonight I'll play his "Brucknerian" symphony No.3 in his memory.

RIP


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'll be adding to this and composing something for him but here are my own words from a post on June 24th:



Xenakiboy said:


> Rautavaara is not only incredible but I don't have words for what I feel when I hear his works. His clusters evoke really strong, deep feelings in me. I can't say there are many other composer that evoke anything like what Rautavaara does (though there are other composer I have reactions of awe to  ), it is POWERFUL! :angel::cheers:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

May he rest in peace.



Mika said:


> Who will take the lead next? Magnus Lindberg?


I'd say Kaija Saariaho.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Chronochromie said:


> May he rest in peace.
> 
> I'd say Kaija Saariaho.


Agree. Kaija is strong candidate.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sad news, though at 87 he had a good long run at life. I'll put Cantus Arcticus on later - still trying to identify all the birds he used.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP So many prolific Finnsh composers to listen to, and I haven't really gotten into Rautavaara, with the exception of his Requiem, and brass works CD which I really enjoyed.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* has certainly been a favorite of mine for the past several years; I've collected recordings of many of his works and they have received regular rotations in my CD player. I love the symphonies (especially 3 and 5) and the Concerto for Birds. It's all rather interesting, and much is uniquely powerful and soul stirring. I had believed I would learn to spell and pronounce the composer's name correctly before he died; I won't get that opportunity. But ... the music remains, and I shall indulge in some of it this day.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

That probably explains why R3 was playing Cantus Arcticus when I was driving home.

RIP.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Although Rautavaara doesn't necessarily count among my _favourites_, I have quite a lot of his music in my collection, stretching from 1951 to 2010, all of it worth repeated listening. And the _Cantus Arcticus_ is a "classic" for me. He will be missed.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I've just noticed that Q2 Music will be playing a 12-hour Rautavaara marathon today at 4 PM (New York time), to be repeated on Saturday at 10 AM.

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/encore-presentation-einojuhani-rautavaara-12-hour-marathon/


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I just saw this online - I was right in the middle of downloading some of his works! I can't believe this. 

I'm genuinely sad.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Rautavaara actually wrote some flute music which I've never ventured to study. I may listen to that today, to study if it would be worth performing.

RIP, Lepää rauhassa


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Although I've never been a huge fan of Rautavaara's music, I recognize the enormous influence he's had on the music culture here in Finland, and I've nevertheless always been interested in hearing his music in concerts. It's indeed sad that he's not among us anymore, but luckily he left us with a huge body of work to explore. Lepää rauhassa!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Just learned of his passing while browsing the new poll thread. No doubts for me - he was a great composer.
I will be listening to Angel of Light this evening.
A sad day.
RIP


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> Well that ruined my day


And mine too: I had seen the DVDs of his operas Rasputin and Aleksis Kivi the week before, both great works with the composer's very sensitively written librettos


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Just listened to the mesmerising Seventh.

That soaring violin in the slow movement was, on this occasion, the _Angel_ taking him to the _Light_.


----------

